# Guy smith gun shop in springfield twp.



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Greetings everyone, i don't know if anybody knows this or not i found out yesterday- I called over to Smitty's Gun shop looking for an obsolete gun part and his son Guy JR. told me that his dad passed away 3 weeks ago. I liked that old grouchy man and I will truly miss him. If anyone knows anybody who has guns at his shop for repair or just haven't had a chance to pick up the ones he fixed PLEASE call the shop. Guy JR. told me he is trying to call people who has guns there to pick them up- he is not going to do any gun repair and he is just going to close the shop up. if anyone is looking for any machinery or tools he is going to sell that also sometime here in the near future. to anyone who ever met him I am sure you will miss him, and for those who never met him - you sure missed out on meeting a real character ,he had stories that would make you laugh till his sides hurt. -- Curtis


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear old Smitty is gone. He was a landmark in the akron gun industry.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

yes he was, he was at a hunting camp once in West Virginia and another hunters gun broke- Guy told him I always bring two guns just for that reason, here use my extra gun and ill take yours back to the shop and fix it. ill mail you your gun when I get it fixed with a bill- you mail me back my gun with a check. he was a trusting soul. give some guy you never seen before your rifle- he did get his rifle back and got a check with it.


----------

